# First time grower. Aiming for max concealment



## ActivatedAlmonds52 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sup. I'm completely new to growing and I'd like to ask for advice. I live in a big apartment and don't get many guests, but I want to be extra careful. I'm looking for a strain that's:
- not too smelly (I want to use one or two carbon filters anyway) - this is very important
- not too big (fits in a 60x60x120cm / 2x2x4ft. cabinet, including lighting etc.)
- somewhat foolproof, as this is going to be my first plant (I hear that autos aren't good for beginners. is that true?)
- good for muscle relaxation

So far I've read Robert Bergman's Marijuana Grow Bible and I have some questions:
- is a single plant worth the hassle? I don't know how many I can fit in a cabinet mentioned above
- if a seed is advertised as feminized, does that mean it's 100% confirmed female and I don't need to worry about pollination, getting a male etc.?
- is a ~100 CFM fan + filter good enough for a 1-2 plant setup? I used this site as a reference: Air Circulation & Exhaust Tutorial | Grow Weed Easy
- I was considering getting CFL bulbs because I'm on a budget, but from what I understand they're controversial. should I suck it up and invest in more professional lighting?
- how long can the fan stay off without affecting the growth AND how long until the smell starts being noticable (assuming I use two filters)? I'm asking because I know that fans produce very noticable noise


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2021)

1st off my friend welcome to the Passion.
Hope you enjoy the Forum and members.

Here is your problem. Two words,,,, (Maintenance Man.) I've seen ppl busted growing in Apartments due to Maintenance Men having to go into the Apartment to fix shit or do pest control. And a lot of times you are not there. They have keys to get in for such things. If I were you I would think twice about growing in an Apartment.
By the way you can grow from start to finish with CFLs but they won't get you much bud. You at least need HOT5s which I have used and got a descent harvest. Right now LEDs are a lot of ppl choice of light system.
As for the smell,,, I would not take the chance growing in apartments. You would have to vent into the attic. Again a very bad idea in an Apartment.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 6, 2021)

For apartment grow, (still dangerous for reasons given above) I once put together something I saw on overgrow many years ago.  A box, sealed.
Main chamber held a pan, 24" x 20" or so 8" deep with snap on top.  This was basis for shallow water culture. Two strip bubblers and air pump.  Light is a 150 watt HPS.  Only a couple 2 1/2 feet or so for height.  A frame made from pvc allowed a small screen above the SWC pan.

Also inside the box was a compartment with short florescent tube for a mother. This system relied on making a bonsai mother for size reasons.  Final small chamber used Ona in it to de smell.  Fan drew air through all the chambers.  Very compact, but still....big no growing or manufacturing in rentals....recipe for trouble, and if not trouble...

In the day, rentals with basements....loaded with shroom grows.  Short story....friend comes by, says went by his old place, friends said the PoPo came by with warrant for his arrest.  Much commotion and destruction of grow...bond money together, down to cop shop....they looked at us, (about 29-30 at time, I said long ago...) and said.  The (Name of defendant to be) is 56 years old, it must be "another person with same name."

48 hours of terror, wanton destruction, no sleep and frazzeled nerves.....NO THANKS.

Bubba


----------



## ActivatedAlmonds52 (Jun 8, 2021)

I own the apartment and nobody else has the keys.

Can you tell me more about strains? Are there any that aren't too smelly? This is my main concern since noise and conspicuousness aren't that big of a deal.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2021)

since you own the apartments , what are you worried about , a renter turning you in?

They all smell , some worse than others , people smell on different levels , good luck there , filters are your best friend

check out Cartys Thread on auto flowers , small and fast finishers


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Jun 18, 2021)

ActivatedAlmonds52 said:


> Sup. I'm completely new to growing and I'd like to ask for advice. I live in a big apartment and don't get many guests, but I want to be extra careful. I'm looking for a strain that's:
> - not too smelly (I want to use one or two carbon filters anyway) - this is very important
> - not too big (fits in a 60x60x120cm / 2x2x4ft. cabinet, including lighting etc.)
> - somewhat foolproof, as this is going to be my first plant (I hear that autos aren't good for beginners. is that true?)
> ...



Hi there!

Awesome that you want to start your own grow  ! I don't know where you are from and what kind of legislation you're dealing with. I do not recommend doing anything that conflicts with the legislation that applies to you. However, in the matter of a strain that is not too smelly  and fairly easy to grow for a beginner, I recommend checking out our low odors strain page here, you can filter strains for beginners on the sidebar. In the matter of autoflowers or photoperiod strains, check out the following blog here, in general autoflowers are easier to grow. 

Furthermore, I'm not allowed to give any grow advise, but if you need more info on strains, don't hesitate to reach out!

Cheers,

David


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2021)

Great Post. Thanks for the help. Its good to see advertisers get involved with the members.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 18, 2021)

ᐅ Low Odor Seeds | WSE ⇒ Delivery Guaranteed
					

Want to grow a low odor strain? Buy high quality low odor weed seeds at Weedseedsexpress! FREE SEEDS + Germination guarantee + Fast & Discreet shipping




					weedseedsexpress.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2021)

I like the Granddaddy Purple.


----------

